# Hochzeitsbilder



## corpu (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in 2 Wochen auf einer Hochzeit ein paar schöne Fotos mit meiner analogen SLK machen. Da ich aber noch blutiger Anfänger bin, bräuchte ich mal ein paar Tips, da ich denke das das ganze nicht so ganz ohne ist.
Was benutz ich z.B. für Filme? Worauf muß ich achten? Woran muß ich denken?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Nacron (11. Mai 2004)

Kommt ganz drauf an welches Wetter...
Bei schönem Wetter nen Film mit niedrigem ASA um schöne Farbstarke Bilder zu erzeugen bei bewölkdem Wetter eher mehr da du sonst mit der Lichtstärke nicht hinkommst ...

Was besonders schön ist ist ein Difuser Lichtfilter über die Hochzeitsbilder Legen das verleiht dem ganzen einen schönen glanz 

sowas: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11267&item=3814501680&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Ebenfalls falls möglich das Licht des Blitzes Difuss verteilen (stoff davor)...

Bzw diffuse beleuchtung bei Studioaufnahmen (Bauleuchte + Diffusorstoff) oder eben Fotoleuchte (teuer) ... 

Immer beachten das durch das weiße brautkleid dein Belichtungsmesser leicht zum überbelichten neigt ... bzw beim Mann leicht zum unterbelichten.. 

schöne ansichten sind der auszug aus der Kirche / Standesamt , das einsteigen/aussteigen in das Hochzeitsauto, beim Feiern mit allen Enkeln usw ... 

Ebenfalls kannst du falls vorhanden für draußen einen Polarisationsfilter verwenden usw 

Ansonsten lass deine Fantasie spielen und mach was drauß


----------



## Nacron (11. Mai 2004)

Noch ein paar Punkte zum Thema :

Hochzeit o.ä. Feier
Wenn man sich lange genug mit Fotografie beschäftigt, ist man in den Augen seiner Umwelt, also der Freunde und Verwandten, irgendwann „der Fotograf“.
Dies kann Spaß machen, bringt aber oft Probleme mit sich.
So wird man irgendwann gebeten werden, die Hochzeit, Kommunion oder Taufe zu fotografieren.
Das ist eine sehr gefährliche Situation. Es ist schwierig, sich da heraus zu manövrieren.
Und wenn Sie es nicht schaffen, ist die Feier für Sie gelaufen. Dann müssen Sie fotografieren, wenn die anderen sich amüsieren.
Und wehe, wenn die Bilder hinterher nichts geworden sind.
Deshalb einige Ratschläge:

    * Wenn irgend möglich, den Fotoauftrag ablehnen!
    * Örtlichkeiten vorher begehen, um die Lichtsituationen kennenzulernen.
    * Pfarrer (Standesbeamten) vorher nach Fotogenehmigung (Blitz erlaubt? Wann darf fotografiert werden?) fragen.
    * Achten Sie darauf, daß Sie in der Kirche der einzige Fotograf sind, ein evtl. Blitzlichtgewitter von den diversen Tanten und Onkels kann die gesamte Situation zerstören. Der Groll gilt dann aber oft genug eben nicht den „Amateuren“, sondern Ihnen.
    * Ablauf der Feier vorher abklären (auch solche Sachen wie Entführung der Braut oder kleine Show- oder Spieleinlagen der Verwandtschaft). Die Bilder werden halt besser, wenn Sie ungefähr wissen, was Sie erwartet.
    * Und überlegen Sie vorher, welche Situationen Pflichtmotive sind.(Brautpaar mit Trauzeugen, Eltern, Gruppenaufnahme der Gäste, Ringwechsel, Brauchtum bei der Feier) Sprechen Sie das mit dem Brautpaar, also dem Kunden ab.
    * -In der Kirche und auch in den Räumen der Feier können sie oft nicht indirekt blitzen (Decke zu bunt / zu hoch). Üben Sie deshalb das Aufhellblitzen vorher. Vertrauen Sie dabei lieber einem externen Blitzgerät.
    * Üben Sie das Fokussieren bei wenig Licht.
    * Die Belichtungsmessung bei Fotos der Braut wird durch das weiße Brautkleid oft irritiert. Messen Sie auf einen anderen Bildbereich (Graukarte). Oder machen Sie eine Lichtmessung mit einem externen Belichtungsmesser.
    * Ausreichend Batterien/Akkus für Blitz und Kamera einplanen. Und mindestens einen Film / eine Speicherkarte mehr mitnehmen als Sie zu brauchen glauben.
    * Wenn Sie üblicherweise nur oder überwiegend statische Motive (Landschaften etc.) fotografieren, sollten Sie vorher das Fotografieren von Menschen unbedingt üben.


----------



## corpu (11. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen, ausführlichen Antworten. 
Ich denke da kann ich einiges von mitnehmen, vorallem das...

...* Wenn irgend möglich, den Fotoauftrag ablehnen!   

An einen Diffuser vorm Blitz hab ich auch schon gedacht, wo bekomm ich solchen Stoff her? (Fotofachgeschäft?) Oder tut es auch ein anderer Stoff?

Außerdem habe ich gerade erfahren das sich meine "Hauptaufgabe" darauf beschränkt die Gäste beim Empfang auf der Party zu fotografieren, der Rest ist "mehr oder weniger" freiwillig. 
Das feiern werde ich schon nicht vergessen. 

...und das mit dem vorher üben werde ich auch noch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Mai 2004)

Hai,



> * Wenn irgend möglich, den Fotoauftrag ablehnen!



... das ist das Wichtigste beim Fotografieren im Familien- / Freundeskreis.

Als Diffuser geht evtl. ein Stück alte Gardine (nur nicht die Goldkante vor den Blitz)

Schau Dir, wenn möglich Fotos von einer Hochzeit / Feier  mit ähnlichem Personenkreis an. Frag nach wer da die Fotos gemacht hat.

Das wird dann dein Maßstab sein. Meistens freut sich nach solchen Famileinfeiern Tante Klara schon über ein scharfes Halbportrait mit "unscharfem" Hintergrund. Bilder auf denen die Personen im Portrait oder Halbportrait zu sehen sind, sind oft bei solchen Feiern die Ausnahme, da wenige Leute ein passendes Objektiv haben oder damit umgehen können.

Der Rest wurde ja schon ausführlich gesagt. Überigens Filter nicht jedes Bild mit dem Filter machen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

